# Oh, it seems I've made a wallpaper



## Zerousen (Jul 13, 2011)

-snip-


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 13, 2011)

raika is awesome...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 13, 2011)

That looks pretty good.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 13, 2011)

That's a nice background.


----------

